
Applebee's to install 100,000 tablets at tables in 2014 - jwallaceparker
http://www.latimes.com/business/money/la-fi-mo-applebees-presto-tablets-20131203,0,5940819.story#axzz2mRo2aKlj
======
numberwhun
How long before they use those tablets to enable "at the table ordering" and
then reduce their wait staff accordingly, effectively increasing the
unemployment rate in this country. Then..... other restaurants will more than
likely follow if they see it work for Applebee's. Not that I don't think the
idea is cool and interesting, but I am seeing the evil part of it.

